
Google Is Planning a Game Platform That Could Take on Xbox and PlayStation - guardiangod
https://kotaku.com/sources-google-is-planning-a-game-platform-that-could-1827217387
======
sunstone
This initiative by Google may well be assuming that the Google/SpaceX
satellite based ISP will be able to deliver high bandwidth data to almost
anywhere on earth once it ramps up in the early 2020's.

